# soft ground



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

With the first snow storm supposedly hitting Monday in Northern Wi. I know the ground isn't frozen enough to push snow onto the grass. But would hate to see frozen snow piles on the drive way edge I'd have to bust thru once the ground is frozen.

What are your suggestions?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

lift up before the grass 

****** the piles w/salt if poss


----------

